# Posts from Superchips!



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is a post from superchips. I asked a few question in reference to power gains and this is what they had to say.


http://www.flashpaq.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1915


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Manually programming.*

Well, I also found out today that the only manual programming that can be done with superchips and the gto is the shift points, rev limiter, and speed limiter. Ofcourse the Performance pre-programmed tune. I guess a trip to the dyno with my superchips wont do me any good other than dyno results. I guess Diablo may be the better choice after all. Dont know. They can manually tune with diablo on dyno fuel, spark, etc. I am satisfied with tuner thus far. But, thought I would be able to get more out of it. They said that possible custom tunes may be available in future!? But when 2020? Just thought some of you planning to purchase tuner might like this information. I know several asked how I liked mine.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is the responses they gave me so far:


http://www.flashpaq.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3499


----------

